

Cleverness of Compilers 2 - mjn
http://alexey.radul.name/ideas/2013/cleverness-of-compilers-2-how/

======
pacala
Regrettably, I have nothing valuable to add, but I wanted to call this out as
absolutely beautiful. Specialize generic programs to a very specific execution
context, using abstract interpretation to inform the specialization. I can
think of at least two super-hot applications of such techniques...

------
mjn
Discussion of part 1:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6271493](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6271493)

------
picomancer
I find this article very interesting. I'm writing a compiler for my own
programming language, so I'm thinking a lot about various interesting compile-
time analysis that can be done to produce more efficient code...

